# best meds to stop racing thoughts?



## becky

I think its the anxiety that is causing it, but my racing thoughts are keeping me living inside my head It makes me feel totally inable to be in the present or feel attached to anything. Does anyoen know what meds might help STOP racing thoughts? Is this anxiety based? Also what helps bring back EMOTION? I want to feel love, happiness, and excitment 
again I just want to love the things i use to and feel warm and fuzzy again... after two years of being numb and anxious i would do anything for these feelings back and to stop these racing thoughts! I am thinking of starting an SSRI but i dont know if they would acutally help stop racing thoughts...? think i will post this in the main disussion area as well to see if anyone can help! THANK-YOU!!!!


----------



## laughingcat

Your racing thoughts are likely related to what is known as the Thought Avoidance Paradox....... the more you try to stop thinking about something, the harder it becomes to do so. It's related to OCD, so as far as an SSRI is concerned, yes that's the approved treatment for OCD as well as general chronic anxiety. The neuropsychiatry is never very clear on these things (genrally cos we don't actually know that much, sorry). But an SSRI would be an obvious choice if I were to prescribe anything to you. But of course go see your doctor, and (s)he'll likely suggest citalopram or fluoxetine(Prozac). Good luck!


----------



## Synapse

Dare I say it for fear of being flamed but an atypical antipsychotic will stop the racing thoughts but depends on whether you are prepared to weather the stigma and ride the side effects.


----------



## kevinb311

I take Risperdal, .25mg a night for racing thoughts...and it seems to be working quite well. I highly recommend it. It makes you a little tired, which is why you take it at night.


----------



## sci_fli

I'll cut straight to the point.

DPD or depersonalisation disorder is sometimes caused by obsessive thoughts. The obsessive side of OCD. Stop the Obesessive thoughts stop the feeling of detachment.

Dr Evan Torch, Atlanta suggests using a combination of Luvox (faverin), clomipramine (anafranil) and provigil. "Torch calls this combination of an SSRI and a stimulant "the hidden pearl that can really help DPD""...

I quote

"As a general rule I use a psychostimulant (provigil) as a brief intervention to "lift" the 
patient out of the depersonalization and then follow with Anafranil and Luvox 
titrating up to 50--75 mg. over several weeks."

he also says: 
"It is imperative to remember that I do not know either your history or your 
physical condition---all of this must run through your physician! 
Provigil is a weak psychstimulant though it has not been authorized for many uses "off label" in the US. Again, all of this assumes one do not have any bipolar or schizophriform issues 
and and has a normal cardiovascular and neurological status. There are also 
anticholinergic side effects, which though mild, need to be explained to a 
patient and monitored."

Now back to me 
Personally I have been researching DPD for about 2.5 years. and I read an amazing book that was published April 2006.

"FEELING UNREAL, Depersonalization disorder and the loss of the self" written in April 2006 available here in the USA: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/019517 ... 52?ie=UTF8

Buy it if your suffering or just interested. You can also get it in the UK

If you would like the contact details of Dr Evan M Torch get in touch!!!


----------



## sci_fli

I agree with "laughingcat"


----------

